# My Crackerjack



## crackerjackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my little Crackerjack. He is one. Isn't he a ham???!!




:


----------



## jdomep (Sep 27, 2007)

He's adorable!



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 27, 2007)

That's one of the funniest pictures I've ever seen HAHAHAHAHA. What a goof he is



:



: I just wonder what he was thinking about :bgrin


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 27, 2007)

He is so cute!! Would make a good match with our Lilly!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 27, 2007)

:bgrin Cute picture Emily always has her ears back like that , usually she is heading toward my feet...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute little fellow



: I have a jack that always likes to lay his ears back when I am leading him...and then he tries to be sneaky and sneak up on me and TASTE me.  BAD DONKEY BAD!, but he is learning I bite back  :bgrin Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 28, 2007)

My Zepp would LOVE to play with him




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]funny picture, if i was in there and didn't know him i'd be high tailing out of there...lol...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

